# Angry Siamese



## Sweet baby

Hi, I came on hear to hopefully read all the good advice from others as well as share my own issues. My 1 yr old Siamese (not spayed) was curled on my lap when my boyfriend started pounding on the door to come home. She ran to the door since she is always very protective and when he came in he was being loud and jumping thinking it was funny that her fur puffed up. Within seconds she attacked like nothing I've ever seen before. I separated her for the night but she's still acting really strange and looking for him. He's lived with me since I got her so now I'm scared she won't like him anymore. I've read cats can be aggressive if not spayed so I'm calling the vet to get her in. Does anyone know if getting her spayed will make her calmer??


----------



## 008cats

Your boyfriend freaked her out, she responded by protecting her territory because she is stressed out. Banishing her is insult to injury. I recommend 2 things: 1. get yourself at least one Feliway diffuser and use it as directed. This will allow her to relax. 2. Explain to your boyfriend that his behaviour did not take into account the feelings of everyone in the house, and now that he knows it is unacceptable, to do so again will be to abuse the trust of those who live there. She is a siamese, not a dog.

Spaying, while certainly beneficial for many reasons, is not a form of behaviour control.


----------



## Pineapple

Along with him acting calmer around her, if you can have him drop treats around her occasionally it should help her warm up. I agree that he scared the bejeezus out of her, and she might continue acting aggressive around him now that she associates him with being scary if he doesn't work on being calm...


----------



## dlowan

Yes....he really upset her and has freaked her out.

I think she wil learn to tolerate him again if he makes sure to give her time and space to get over what happened.

He needs education about respecting the feelings of animals. 

What a brave little girl she is!!! I love that siamese feistiness.


----------



## Sweet baby

Yes, he feels horrible not knowing that she would react that way. Now I am very worried because I think a mixture of her going into heat and then being scared has put her in a very weird mood. She's been in my enclosed porch and I keep her out there when he's home now until she warms up to him again but my concern is her eyes have become dilated and haven't seemed to get smaller even during the say. I've read that can be a sign of going into heat. She is still eating and drinking fine and she chases the laser pointer so I know her sight is ok. How long till she calms down around us? She is like a child to me and I'm so worried for her. I cant get her into the vet until next Thurs. Has anyone heard of anything like this and will she go back to her normal loving self?


----------



## Sweet baby

*angry siamese*



008cats said:


> Your boyfriend freaked her out, she responded by protecting her territory because she is stressed out. Banishing her is insult to injury. I recommend 2 things: 1. get yourself at least one Feliway diffuser and use it as directed. This will allow her to relax. 2. Explain to your boyfriend that his behaviour did not take into account the feelings of everyone in the house, and now that he knows it is unacceptable, to do so again will be to abuse the trust of those who live there. She is a siamese, not a dog.
> 
> Spaying, while certainly beneficial for many reasons, is not a form of behaviour control.


 
Yes I felt horrible seperating her but she was in attack mode and started acting like she wanted to attack my son and I. I did buy a plug in difuser and some calming chews. The chews help and I am trying the plug in tonight. I just hope she goes back to herself and loves us again. We usually play with her and she chases playfully but this time with her going into heat I think it just was too much. That won't happen again I just want her to trust us.


----------



## Sweet baby

*RE: angry siamese*

Hi All, my cat is still not her normal self. I have put her in a seperate room..She still eats and drinks and uses her litterbox but will try to attack all of us if we go in there or let her out. I've bought treats, tried to pet her and now i bought the calming collar, so we'll see if that helps. She is scheduled to get spayed Thurs. but I worry that even after that she will still try to attack us. My boyfriend was the one that scared her but i interveined and now she hates me too. I love her so much and she's such a smart cat. I treat her like a child and now I'm just so stressed and dont know what to do. I think it was a mixture of her going into heat and what they call redirected aggression. Any tips to snap her out of this horrible thing and let her roam free in my house again without us being afraid she will follow us and attack?


----------



## Pineapple

I've heard the Feliway diffusers work better than the collars, so you could put one in the room she is in as well. I'd also try having family members sit in the room and drop treats around her but maybe not interact with her as much so that she feels less threatened but still gets positive things from everyone. See if that improves the behavior over the next few days or weeks.


----------



## dlowan

Goodness, this is an awful situation.

My gut feeling is that the isolation is a real problem.

Could you try just sitting quietly in the room where she is and seeing if she gradually comes to you?

My experience of Siamese coming into heat is that they get excited and ridiculously loving, not angry, but I have only ever experienced it once.

It seems to me as though your little girl's world has collapsed.....first the boyfriend, then being confined. Of course, you can't have your child attacked, but I would be in there with my cat as much as I could, just being still and quiet.

I do hope it works out for you.


----------



## Carmel

Has she been spayed yet? I would also recommend a vet visit for other possible problems. Sometimes cats act out when they're in pain, my aunt's cat (only two years of age) was attacking her... turns out she had a terrible bladder infection.

Sometimes a trip to the vet (a scary place for cats) can also snap them out being intimidated by the people they know, maybe they realise how good they have it or something.

I would take her out of isolation as well. Being segregated is not healthy for her, and she may act out in frustration or boredom. Spend time with her quietly, not making any sudden movements or loud noises, so she realises you and your family aren't a threat. It may not be an instantaneous way of doing things, but it should slowly start to get her trusting you again.


----------



## Sweet baby

I am getting ready to go in there with her to see how she acts. I've read with redirected aggression it may take a while of seperation then slow introduction to get her back to herself. I am scared to try and put a collar on her but I've heard they really work. I've been obsessed with making her happy again as I've grown up with cats and never seen an attack this vicious. The room she's in has glass french doors so she can still see and hear us. I've been lightly petting her and letting her smell my bf thru the cracked door. Hopefully she will return to normal. When I had let her out she followed me so closely like she was glued to my legs and I think she sensed my fear and thats when she batted at my ankles. As for my by she just wants to find him and attack. We are working on making her feel ok again. It's terrible that one bad episode can turn a cats personality around.


----------



## Sweet baby

*sweet baby*



Carmel said:


> Has she been spayed yet? I would also recommend a vet visit for other possible problems. Sometimes cats act out when they're in pain, my aunt's cat (only two years of age) was attacking her... turns out she had a terrible bladder infection.
> 
> Sometimes a trip to the vet (a scary place for cats) can also snap them out being intimidated by the people they know, maybe they realise how good they have it or something.
> 
> I would take her out of isolation as well. Being segregated is not healthy for her, and she may act out in frustration or boredom. Spend time with her quietly, not making any sudden movements or loud noises, so she realises you and your family aren't a threat. It may not be an instantaneous way of doing things, but it should slowly start to get her trusting you again.


 
NO she is scheduled to be spayed Thurs. which I really hope helps with her hormones. She's always been a very active protective cat so I'm not surprised she reacted like that. I just didnt think it would take days to readjust. I agree with the vet idea. The last time I brought her she was very lovable once we got home. I will keep posted of how things turn out..Thank u


----------



## Sweet baby

Just wanted to thank everyone for the advice! My baby is back to herself. She was spayed and what a difference. She is still learning to trust my bf again but no more attacks. By the way the cat diffusers and spray really do work!


----------



## 008cats

Yes, they really DO work! I am very glad you are on the road to recovery. Very familiar with how estrangement from a siamese can break your heart - it's fantastic that you hung in there and started on the road to recovery! just as a note: when I have resolved difficult situations, I have been slow to remove the diffusers. Especially if your house is larger or a little on the drafty side, the "mist" can be swept away quickly. Be vigilant to transgressive behaviour when you cut down on use; we typically would keep one going for extra time in the most used room for extra-gentle "weaning". Best of love to your "little one".


----------



## dlowan

Sweet baby said:


> Just wanted to thank everyone for the advice! My baby is back to herself. She was spayed and what a difference. She is still learning to trust my bf again but no more attacks. By the way the cat diffusers and spray really do work!



Very good news indeed!


----------



## Leivies_Lavish_Cat_Lounge

Yeah, dont isolate your cat! Everyone will learn to tolerate eachother as long as everyone is respectful and everyone is treated equally. Give her lots of attention in front of him.


----------

